# Prelink+KDE

## bienchen

Ola!

Habe alles geprelinked, auch KDE_PRELINKED=1 gesetzt, aber ich habe immer noch mucho kdeinit-Instanzen laufen und wirklich schneller kommts mir auch nicht vor.

mfg,

Bienchen

----------

## frary

Hmm, ob Prelink da so viel ausrichtet...

Ich habe das Gefühl ( leider nicht getestet ), daß mit Prelink auch nichts schneller startet...

Aus der Erinnerung glaube ich aber, daß der Eintrag anders war, etwa so:

```

KDE_IS_PRELINKED="true"
```

Aber wie gesagt, besonders beim KDE-Start konnte ich da keine Verbesserung erkennen...

Gruß

T

----------

## amdunlock

hi,

habe ein anderes prob. in suse startet konqueror schnell wie die hoelle. das ist in gentoo nicht der fall. gab es da nicht auch sowas wie ein preload ? und wenn ja, wo findet man den knopf ? thx  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boris64

konqueror im voraus laden?

dazu muss man nur konqueror starten und sich durch die menüs klicken:

-> "einstellungen" -> "konqueror einrichten" -> "leistung"

-> die einstellungen bei "im hintergrund laden" sollten interessant sein  :Wink: 

----------

## b3rT

hast du dein system(bzw. glibc) mit use=pic gebaut?

```
pic - Build Position Independent Code. Needed for prelink or the hardened toolchain

```

edit:

und soweit ich weiss, ist es egal auf was KDE_IS_PRELINKED gesetzt ist, hauptsache es ist gesetzt, also sollte es auch so funktionieren:

```
KDE_IS_PRELINKED=blobba
```

----------

## noergeli

Hallo erstmal,

soweit ich es verstanden habe, brauchen auch beim Benutzen von Prelink noch einige Prozesse kdeinit. Wenn Du KDE_IS_PRELINKED auf "0" setzt und dann KDE startest, wirst Du feststellen, dass Du einige kdeinits mehr laufen hast. Das setzen von KDE_IS_PRELINKED sorgt also nur dafür, dass die Prozesse, die bei Einsatz von Prelink auf kdeinit verzichten können dies auch tun. Das Howto ist an dieser Stelle etwas missverständlich. Ich habe mich auch gefragt, wieso kdeinit bei mir noch immer startet und war wohl nicht der Einzige: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=213446&highlight=prelink+kdeinit

Insgesamt darf man wohl von prelink keine Wunder erwarten. Und wenn wirklich jemand KDE und prelink einsetzt und keinen einzigen kdeinit Prozess laufen hat, wüsste Ich auch gern wo der Fehler liegt.

Was die Performance von KDE anbelangt fand ich folgende Seite recht interressant:

http://kde.ground.cz/tiki-index.php?page=Performance+Tips

Ich hab darauf hin mal den KDE Autostart Ordner ausgemistet. Khotkeys und das Organizermodul hab ich z.B. nie genutzt, und wenn beim kdestart die Einstellungen von kmix geladen werden, die bei mir mit den im alsamixer gespeicherten identisch sind, ist das ein klassischer Doppelmoppel. Das hat wirklich Auswirkungen auf die Startzeit von KDE und den Speicherbedarf.

Ansonsten ist der beste Performancegewinn doch immer noch ein Hardwareupdate.

----------

